# Cwc Battery



## Beano (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi this is my first post on this excellent site.

Can anybody tell me the correct batteries for older style cwc g10's?

I have a 1982 and also a 1983. Thanks


----------



## thereaper101 (Sep 26, 2006)

Beano said:


> Hi this is my first post on this excellent site.
> 
> Can anybody tell me the correct batteries for older style cwc g10's?
> 
> I have a 1982 and also a 1983. Thanks


My 1st post also, It`s a 395, thats the one my 1983 takes

Hope this helps


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

WoW double newbies







welcome to the forum lads

Yes 395 or 399. 395 and 399 are in essence the same battery both cross ref to a Sony SR 927 they are exactly the same dimensional size. The 395 is 57 mAh the 399 56 mAh so either will do.


----------



## Beano (Oct 13, 2006)

Cool, Thanks guys


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

pg tips said:


> Yes 395 or 399. 395 and 399 are in essence the same battery both cross ref to a Sony SR 927 they are exactly the same dimensional size. The 395 is 57 mAh the 399 56 mAh so either will do.


Excellent! It pays to search. Answer found, thanks.........I think. Does this answer also apply to a 2005 model?


----------



## Barry_Ryan (Jul 7, 2013)

There is a good link ref military watch batteries here http://military-watches.net/Batteries_used.html


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Also, in case you're unaware, Amazon is best for batteries, they'll cost loads less than any retailer


----------

